# What type of horns are you running



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I intend to run horns in my current install and I have both a set of new full size ID horns (thanks req) and a set of older USD waveguides. I have not purchased drivers yet and am interested in what combination every else is running, why you chose it and what you do or do not like about it.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I have a set of fullsize ID horns with CD1Pro's going in my vette this spring/summer.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a set of USD BC going in my 96 Accord


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

my bad i chose USD because I've heard them the most and really like how they sound to me


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

If I ever get around to installing anything in my car, it will be a tossup. Since I have both Image horns and a set of USD's, I've already looked into which ones will fit the car the best. I can't get the USD horns out as far as I'd like them. The large and mini ID horns will fit but my foot will hit the back of the driver's side horn and I have a big pet peeve about this. It may work just fine but I don't want to know it's there. This leaves the mini's. They fit fine and I can get them where I want them. Unfortunately I have a large center console and the mini's cross fire too hard for my personal tastes. 

This makes it all a compromise. Do I install the USD's even though they aren't as far out as I'd like? Do I put up with my foot hitting the back of the driver's side full sized ID horn? Do I use the mini's but then hope the crossfire pattern works out and potentially add something on the dash to help things? I prefer the lower frequency ability of the large ID horns and the USD's to the mini's but this isn't a deal breaker. I may just build my own version of a full body ID horn scaled down (for lack of a better term) to a mini in size. This will give me the fit and aim that I want. We'll see. I may never get around to it.

This weekend I was trying to see what horns to install in my friend's F-150 and we decided to use the USD's in his.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Navy Chief said:


> I intend to run horns in my current install and I have both a set of new full size ID horns (thanks req) and a set of older USD waveguides. I have not purchased drivers yet and am interested in what combination every else is running, why you chose it and what you do or do not like about it.


Unity horns.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have full body ID horns with Ultra drivers in my 06 Duramax truck(very highly deadened and quiet on the road 

I had them for my Studevette project but that car is years from being finished. I am running the X69 midbass and right now subless and I can still enjoy the system, soon I will have 4 IDQ10V3's with around 400-500 watts each, that should take care of the bottom end I went with the x69's so I can play subless or low levels when the doggies are with us. 

---------------------

I just bought the full size bodies and the new CD Pro drivers for my 06 Vette, going to be buried as far under the dash as possible (I highly recommend seeing how far you can bury the horns, instead of how far out you can push them 

I went with the much less costly Pros as I want to test them for the Vette guys I work with regularly. I have x65 mids in the doors now, stock and A pillar tweeters for testing, tuning, will use them at first. I also have some x69 drivers as well to play around with. I will be running a single IDQ10V3 for awhile, will try an IDQ12v3 then dual tens and then dual 12's......easily removed for the track of course

The doggies will be riding in a 1946 Aluminum Teardrop trailer we are rebuilding for them to travel with us on vacations, wine tours, book buying trips, etc..... It will be fully insulated, heated, cooled, has a carbon monoxide monitor, intercom, video, and probably a flexible exhaust system if needed to protect our babies from fumes and noise. 

----------------------------------

According to Eric I should be quite happy with the Pros in the Vette.

----------------------------------

I will be running an H800 in each system until the new Arc processor comes out then give them a try. 

----------------------------------

Once I sell my World Challenge C6 race body, my old Taco and my Time Attack car I am looking to buy a BMW 530xit or 535xit (they call it something different, forget what now) and see what will fit, more horns, mids, sub(s) but limited on subwoofer size due to buying the car so our Akita and Irish Wolfhound can fit. 

-----------------------------------

I have Edgarhorn Slimlines in my house and will have Titans before long, yes, I am hooked on horns

Rick
USN Retired


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a set of large body id horns and am using B&C DE250 compression drivers.. These are fantastic and a step-up over the ID drivers imo.. I think that because of the high tail off of most horns you really need to run a pair of tweeters for the 'Air' in a recording. I use an old pair of EMITs for this purpose. For mids with these horn drivers I went to the pro audio scene and got a pair of 18sound mids. 

A pretty weird system on paper, but sounds lovely to my ears!!

Good luck!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

To raamaudio sounds like you have big plans, also based on your site I think you were an FT, If so I hope you appreciate that I am a submarine ANAV, and don't always have time to finish things the way I would like. I hope your enjoying retirement I know I will. To roduk, I was looking at the DE250s and I have heard good things about them previously, do you feel you need a set of tweets for music or just for good RTA numbers. I am running 2 sets of older eclipse 8062 Midbass, they are rated at 91db, I am hoping 4 midbass at 91db can keep up with 2 horns at roughly 105db. I do still have the eclipse silk dome tweeters that I can run with the horns, any opinions on this arrangement.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am running a pair of Illusion CH-1 horn lenses with B&C DE500 compression drivers. I have a pair of JBL 2426H compression drivers, but they are monsters and I have yet to figure out a way to fit them under the dash. 

Navy Chief- for your mids, if you find the Eclipse are having a hard time keeping up, you may want to look into some high efficiency mids such as the JBL 2118H (what I use) or the B&C 8NDL51. Both are quite efficient and have that "pro audio snap" that I have yet to hear from a conventional midbass.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you know what i run 

but for your entertainment.

i used to have CD2 motors with full bodies, then i got my GTi and i had to get mini's because i cant fit the full bodies.

when i get the CD2 Ultras hooked up ill tell you what i think of them. then you can listen


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

raamaudio said:


> I have full body ID horns with Ultra drivers in my 06 Duramax truck(very highly deadened and quiet on the road
> 
> I had them for my Studevette project but that car is years from being finished. I am running the X69 midbass and right now subless and I can still enjoy the system,* soon I will have 4 IDQ10V3's with around 400-500 watts each*, that should take care of the bottom end I went with the x69's so I can play subless or low levels when the doggies are with us.
> 
> ...



I like the way that sounds!!!!!!!!! You'll have to let me know how well you like that. Im seriously debating on swapping my pair of idmax's for 4 idq 10's

*man I wish I could buy that truck! I love that thing and would be able to do something similar system wise as you did. Only running xs mids vs the cxs like you did back in the day*


oh yeah and I run full body ultras to keep this on topic


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

ID CD1E mini body mod'd for Ultra Drivers


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> To raamaudio sounds like you have big plans, also based on your site I think you were an FT, If so I hope you appreciate that I am a submarine ANAV, and don't always have time to finish things the way I would like. I hope your enjoying retirement I know I will. To roduk, I was looking at the DE250s and I have heard good things about them previously, do you feel you need a set of tweets for music or just for good RTA numbers. I am running 2 sets of older eclipse 8062 Midbass, they are rated at 91db, I am hoping 4 midbass at 91db can keep up with 2 horns at roughly 105db. I do still have the eclipse silk dome tweeters that I can run with the horns, any opinions on this arrangement.


The system needs tweeters for music. They add a huge amount of ambience and air to the system. I don't add equipment to get good rta numbers, in fact an rta has never been in this car, I've just setup with what god gave me!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

roduk said:


> The system needs tweeters for music. They add a huge amount of ambience and air to the system. I don't add equipment to get good rta numbers, in fact an rta has never been in this car, I've just setup with what god gave me!!


What type of tweeters do you use?


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

fish said:


> What type of tweeters do you use?


Infinity EMITs.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Been awhile, meant to post sooner but slammed here and helping my son get ready to move to NYC which he did, flew out very late last night after a fair well dinner at Ruth's Criss ($$$but damn that place is good

Though I might try making some really high pass passives for some tweeters just to try it out I am not sure I really need them in the Duramax, the full size bodies and Ultras have great high end extension as they are and I have a bit of hearing loss up high. It would be cool to play with something tiny I could hid, etc if I did run them, I have a set of Apline SPX107R tweeters from years ago, not even sure where or when or why I got them Of course I would run ID first as just want an all ID system of speakers. 

-----------

I was a DS most of my career, retired an FC due to a rating merge. I learned a great deal but the most important was that I was not going to work for anybody else the rest of my life so I started a retirement business doing something I love. I did not start it to make a bunch of money, it has surpassed my wildest dreams as I barely advertise, have not even had business cards for many years.......word of mouth is something that makes you feel really good inside when my fellow enthusiasts come to me for help

-----------------

I really wish somebody would buy my old Taco and do something nice with it, there is so much already done, imaging is incredible already, I would not likely run horns since so well setup already but it would be fun to play with some minis in it I suppose. Somebody will get a huge head start on a killer install if they buy it, if no true audio enthusiast wants it I will probably not sell it. 

------------

Once I get my new house system, the Vette, the Duramax, etc...done maybe I will try some horns in the Taco if I still have, just to have done so

Good day
Rick


----------

